# rear brake upgrade for B14 sentra SE



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

Im going to be getting the ad22vf upgrade on my front brakes, but i was also wondering if i can get an upgrade for my rear brakes as well (they are just the standard SE-R rears, not drums), not sure if i can use the ad22's back there. Any info would help, thx


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

the search button is very useful  

www.fastbrakes.com - rear drum to disc brake upgrade


----------



## onyxeros (Jul 26, 2002)

I hear that you can upgrade to the NX japanese rear breaks that have the same diameter as the fronts just not as thick. but for all your other options your front brakes are too small to go with the maxima rears or the fast brakes rears.

O


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Or, just leave them as is. Despite two years of autocrossing and five track events, I still have the original 1994 rear pads with 80,000 miles on my 1994 SE-R and they're barely half-used.

Change the rear brakes only for looks. Or road racing.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

the rear brakes arent so critical as the fronts as 80% of braking comes from the front. a good combo would be nx brakes up front plus the se-r rears. or if you want even more braking power, 11" or 11.75" up front, plus maxima rears.


----------

